# A GLANCE INTO NOVEMBER at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
November 1, 2018

*ONLY 3 DAYS UNTIL DUCK SEASON​*





​
For those of you looking forward to some hot coastal wing action during this yearâ€™s 2018-19 Texas South Zone duck season, your wait is almost over. The first-half of our season begins on November 3rd, and runs through November 25th, with the second-half beginning on December 8th and ending on January 27th. This year weâ€™re featuring 13 freshwater inland ponds for our visiting winged-friends and waterfowl hunters to enjoy. And if thatâ€™s not enough to entice the duck hunter urge within you, the ever-growing bird population on our neighboring bay waters, along with our two new Air Ranger airboats, will offer Bay Flats Lodge duck hunters ample opportunity this season, as well.

*NOVEMBER AT A GLANCE​*November is generally the initial month for some fairly noticeable transitions along the coastline of Texas. This means we should have already experienced a couple significant cooling trends, and air and water temperatures will have already begun to drop as a direct result. Along with changing weather conditions, we will begin to experience other types of transitions, as well. The first transition, or change, this month will be the incorporation of Daylight Savings Time, which means weâ€™ll begin seeing less daylight with each passing day. Weâ€™ll be officially entering into the wintertime months, so another change would be that we should learn to expect a greater potential for foul weather as we proceed into colder months. Another transition will be the fact that trout and reds will now begin looking for mud and grass or mud and shell instead of sand. The sand is great for spring and summertime conditions where the fish are looking for the warmth of the sun to reflect off the sand, but when the days turn cold those fish are going to be looking for warmth that can only be radiated and stored by that of thick, black mud.






​
Another transition taking place this month will be the metabolism of the fish. As early as two or three weeks ago these fish were probably eating a meal at every opportunity, or whenever they had a craving to do so. Now, once the temperature of the wind and the water have dropped considerably, so too shall the feeding periods for the fish. Fish often get quite lethargic during the colder months of the year, and their feeding pattern slows down greatly as a result. They would probably much rather eat one large meal instead of expounding the energy of eating several small meals throughout the course of each day. This is the very reason why anglers should always cast to a single mullet jumping in the wintertime. More times than not, the single mullet that is jumping is really big and is being slowly chased by a really hungry trout or red fish thatâ€™s looking for their one, single meal for that day.






​
Your choice of artificial baits should also begin a transition in November. As mentioned earlier, the fish are sometimes chasing one large meal per day, so you should start tossing much larger surface baits beginning in November. And in doing so, also begin slowing your retrieve to a snailâ€™s pace, often raising the tip of the rod only once or twice in a 10-15 second period. And, begin using darker baits this month as they tend to portray a much more distinctive silhouette and work exceptionally well in low-light conditions. Until next time, tight lines to all!

*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*





​
Fall is finally here, and at Bay Flats Lodge the cooler air turns our thoughts to big cold-water trout. Wading and throwing artificial lures for these trophies is the highlight of the season for us, and many of the anglers on the Texas coast.

We want to see you here at the lodge and share an amazing winter fishing experience with you. This time of year, our guideâ€™s goals are to help you catch the trout of a lifetime. So, weâ€™re offering a special. From December 2018 through February 2019, weâ€™re offering a $25.00 discount on lodging and meals for everyone who books a wading with artificial lure trip. That means that if you book a trip for you and 3 friends or colleagues, youâ€™ll save $100.00 right off the top.

So, please donâ€™t wait. Call Bay Flats Lodge today at 1-888-677-4868 and book a trip to enjoy the fantastic cool air thatâ€™s come to the Gulf Coast.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Have never had a bad experience yet with any of the BFL guides - they are awesome to be with! - *Oscar A. 10/31/18*

Capt. Jeremy McClelland was super awesome - he made our trip the best ever! We had the best time! - *Pamela P. 10/31/18*

Capt. Steve Boldt was pretty awesome, and he put us on some great catches! The pork chops were outstanding! We had a blast! - *Bobby R. 10/30/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny skies. High 69F. Winds NNW at 15 to 25 mph.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Mainly sunny. High 73F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Mainly sunny. High 77F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 60 % Precip. / 0.41 in *
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High near 75F. SE winds shifting to W at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
A few clouds from time to time. High around 75F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Moderate to strong offshore flow and building seas will occur behind the cold front Thursday. Winds and seas will slowly weaken by Friday as high pressure moves into South Texas. Onshore flow will build again on Saturday and seas will increase over the weekend ahead of the next front on Sunday. Showers will be possible Saturday night through Sunday night. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 77.0 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 77.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures


​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Making a difference together*

It's awesome and amazing all in the same to see guests who been experiencing TeamBFL since 2001. Thank you!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Enjoying the weather!*

Great day...


----------

